# bringing another person in the bedroom, 3 way.



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

My wife and I have been married for 7 years. We went to a strip club for the first time. We both had lap dances and both enjoyed it. Then we went to an asian massage. The massage attendent worked us both over, lets just say I had a happy ending to the massage with the wife involved. Now the wife wants to bring another women to the bedroom. She wants to try out a women with me involved. How far should we go and what should I do or say if things get a little out of hand. Both my wife and the other women have rockin hot bodies and I think I will enjoy this alot. But what should I do to not screw up my marriage? Has anybody done this while married? What are the do's and don'ts in a 3 way with your wife?


----------



## laredo (Jan 23, 2010)

Did your wife have a "happy ending also. Are you going to include men in your threesom's


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

laredo said:


> Did your wife have a "happy ending also. Are you going to include men in your threesom's



he said "the wife wants to bring another woman", not another man. this sounds like her choice


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Talk it through in great detail what you both want and expect.
Talk about any nonos.
Get agreement from third person on all this, including agreement that password stops everything.
Password usable by all.

Make sure you and wife are grounded on any post emotional fallout and agree to sort it out and leave it in the past if it doesn't go right.
Don't just rush in...think and get everything on the table first.


Then....get them both on the table 



If any of that doesnt help and you want someone to make a test run in your place.. well its a sacrifice id be willing to make for you friend. hahahahahaha


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

I think I'm just going to hit it and see what happens. What kind of snacks and drinks do you have during a 3 way?


----------



## Dryden (Jan 5, 2010)

Corndogs and Gatorade?


----------



## momof6girls (Jan 11, 2010)

whip cream and cherries... 

communication... key


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

Should I bring massage oils and lube? I'm going to bring jimmy's with me. What about oral sex? Can I get an std giving a chick oral sex? What about HIV?


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Flanders said:


> Should I bring massage oils and lube? I'm going to bring jimmy's with me. What about oral sex? Can I get an std giving a chick oral sex? What about HIV?



:lol::rofl:


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

OMG, if you don't even know the ways you can or cannot contract an STD, including HIV, i'm not sure you should be having sex with ANYONE....


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

Well you only live once, I'm going for it. How much work do I need to do? Should I just lay there and let the two of them work me over? Or should I be moving around flipping them around or rolling them over to where I want them positioned? Should I stack them up and bounce back from one to the other? 

I'm thinking I will let them do what they want, probably not cool to piss one of them off, I don't want them to leave me hangin.:scratchhead:


----------



## blackstallion (Apr 7, 2010)

Well i am dealing with that and you really have to be carefull an understanding of your main woman issues and you cant do everything with the person you are inviting cause then yall relationship is no longer special. And dont forget the main focus needs to be your main woman cause she is the one who is making it all happen. No secrets and Yall Should only have sex when everyone is there cause this is not a girlfriend on the side this is the woman your woman wanted to share with you. You should be thankful that she is not insecure. And if it dont work than yall will know not try that anymore.


----------



## blackstallion (Apr 7, 2010)

And women if your man starts calling you a lesbian . He is the one insecure.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

I have found it shocking how many "men loving" women who have had past experiences and/or fantasies about other women. I hate hate labels like "bi". Who can argue as the female form is so beautiful. Kudos to the creator! 

I have done this when young and had negative impact and relationship eventually ended. Was much different then anticipated. 

Sounds like your mind is made up. I can see the the attraction but, can see of the risks too regardless of the intentions and strength of your relationship. Agree with previous post regarding perhaps limiting "all activities" between you and the 3rd or totally setting bounds and make sure you all have the opportunity to stop at any point if someone wants. 

Will a sequel with another guy be expected? 

Did not gather how well you know the other person by my quick read but, would think someone you know adds to the complexity and possible problems that may arrise. Despite best intentions don't totally ignore the possibilty of someone developing feelings and/or being hurt. If you have ever slept with a friend with the full intention and discussion of it not changing the relationship you know that it is impossible to do. keep that in mind. I am not being judgemental but, you both are being unfaithful to eachother physically albeit with the other's permission, limitations and in eachother's presence. With that come potential unanticipated risks. Would be interesting to know how things turn out long term.


----------



## inctpl (Mar 15, 2010)

For me the mfm threesome is a very hot fantasy. But can't see it being a good idea in real life. Too many risks. So we are working on ways to simulate both a fmf and a mfm just as role play. 
Using a dildo for her and a sleeve for me.


----------



## robbiesgirl (Mar 24, 2016)

me and my boyfriend are looking for another woman to bring in our bedroom so we can have a 3 way


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

robbiesgirl said:


> me and my boyfriend are looking for another woman to bring in our bedroom so we can have a 3 way


Young lady, If you have a question to ask or what advice, please start a new thread and give some details about what you want.


----------

